# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  the lunchbox has landed

## VendingMachine

Could anyone please explain the meaning of the expression 'the lunchbox has landed'? Heard it in The Full Monty. For those who haven't seen the film, here's the context it was used in. 
A bunch of unemployed steel workers from Sheffield have decided to put on a male strip-tease act to earn some money and they are auditioning candidates.... So this candidate just sort of stands there, can't dance, can't sing, just about as useful as a one-legged man in an @rse-kicking competition. They ask him - what can you do? Why did you come here? So the guy drops his jeans and kecks and everyone goes ahhhhhh (the guy's supposed to be hung like a donkey). And it's here that Robert Carlyle says 'Gentlemen, the lunchbox has landed'. 
Cheers!

----------


## Aaa

> Could anyone please explain the meaning of the expression 'the lunchbox has landed'? Heard it in The Full Monty. For those who haven't seen the film, here's the context it was used in. 
> A bunch of unemployed steel workers from Sheffield have decided to put on a male strip-tease act to earn some money and they are auditioning candidates.... So this candidate just sort of stands there, can't dance, can't sing, just about as useful as a one-legged man in an @rse-kicking competition. They ask him - what can you do? Why did you come here? So the guy drops his jeans and kecks and everyone goes ahhhhhh (the guy's supposed to be hung like a donkey). And it's here that Robert Carlyle says 'Gentlemen, the lunchbox has landed'. 
> Cheers!

 I think it refers to "Gentlemen, the Eagle has landed", the phrase uttered when the US landed the Eagle on the Moon. 
I think changing the phrase to "lunchbox" has something to do with the steelworkers, and the lunchboxes they carry.  The whole phrase is a little odd.

----------


## VendingMachine

Cheers, *Aaa*.

----------


## raskolnik

no, lunchbox refers to the huge член, fair logic though

----------


## VendingMachine

Here's what the http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/l.htm says:  *lunchbox*         Noun. Male genitals.   
Anyway, I didn't know it was a smart@ss paraphrase of 'the Eagle has landed'.

----------


## Aaa

I didn't know the brits used "lunchbox" that way, now the phrase makes much more sense.

----------

